# Customisez votre Mac et votre iPhone avec iconpaper



## Gor0n (15 Avril 2009)

Bonjour MacGen ,

J'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer l'ouverture du site iconpaper. Un site consacré à la customisation Mac et iPhone.







Voici quelques temps déjà que j'y travaille mais le voici maintenant terminé, je remercie encore slb et Pat'Ouch pour m'avoir aidé avec certains bugs. Vous l'aurez donc compris ce site est lancé par moi même, associé à freak et blueyez qui m'aideront à vous apporter des nouvelles fraîches du front.

Je vais maintenant vous expliquer un peu ce qu'est ce site exactement car bon site de custom ça veut tout et rien dire à la fois.

Ce site se destine à tout le monde, qu'on soit bidouiller aguerris, novice ou nouveau switcher.

Deux grosses parties.


Une partie releases où on vous apportera le meilleur de ce qui se fait dans le domaine des Macs et des iPhones.
Une partie tuto où on compte démystifier toutes les bidouilles Macs et iPhone, en faisant le plus simple possible pour que tout le monde comprenne facilement. Dans cette partie tuto, il y a aussi une section applications où on fera des mini labos d'application de customisation.

Bilinguisme.

Le site est volontairement bilingue anglais, français. Les tutoriels sont disponibles en français et seront traduits en anglais.

Portfolio bi-mensuel.

Tout en haut de la page d'accueil vous remarquerez un lien pointant vers le site d'un designer Mac. Ce lien est amené à changer aux deux semaines, vous permettant ainsi, si vous le voulez, de découvrir un artiste ainsi que ses réalisation.

Classement.

Dans la partie des releases, donc la page d'accueil. Juste en dessous du portfolio, vous avez une section appelée "We loved", cette section est une sorte de hightlight sur nos coups de coeur du moment.
En dessous de cette section viennent les catégories dans lesquelles les releases sont rangées pour vous donner un meilleur confort de navigation.

Recherche


Par application : Imaginons que vous désirez une icône pour iTunes, tapez simplement iTunes et toutes les icônes dont j'ai trouvé qu'elle se prêtait bien à cette utilisation vont apparaître.
Par catégorie : Tapez nourriture, pour avoir les icônes et fonds d'écran qui ont un rapport avec la nourriture.
Par couleur : Vous avec envie de vous faire un bureau sur des thèmes bleu et vert? Tapez bleu et vous aurez toutes les icônes, fonds, thèmes,... bleu! Notez qu'il n'y a aucun bug dans ce système car je rentre les tags des couleurs à la main, parfois la couleur voulue n'est tout simplement pas dans la preview mais fait partie du pack.

Utilisation des thumbnails.







Le "i" en haut à gauche fait descendre un volet vous donnant le nom de la release, ses catégories, son auteur et la date.
L'étoile affiche le système de rating vous permettant de noter la release.
Le carré blanc avec le numéro est le nombre de commentaire, cliquez dessus pour entrer dans la page du post, y lire la description complète de la release (parfois je donne des liens supplémentaires dans la description) et y laisser un commentaire.
La flèche amène vers la page de la source.
La loupe ouvre une plus grande preview, notez que si vous cliquez n'importe où sur l'image la preview apparaîtra aussi.

Rendez-vous sur www.iconpaper.org.

J'espère que cette nouvelle vous réjouit autant que moi, réagissez, followez et abusez du site.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Bonne initiative, bravo !


----------



## LedZeFred (15 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir, joli site  très original


----------



## Gor0n (16 Avril 2009)

Merci les gars.  J'espère vous faire découvrir de belles réalisations et surtout en attirer plus d'un dans l'aventure de la personnalisation de son Mac  ou de son iPhone.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

C'est encore mieux fait que Guipulp (et pourtant je suis dans l'équipe ).


----------



## marctiger (16 Avril 2009)

Figures-toi que justement hier après-midi je l'ai découvert un peu par hasard, et comme je l'ai trouvé plutôt bien fait, je pensais en écrire un mot dans cette partie du Forum.

Tu m'as grillé.


----------



## Darkn3xx (16 Avril 2009)

Excellent ton site 

Bonne continuation pour la suite !


----------



## Gor0n (16 Avril 2009)

Merci beaucoup les gars! Et merci Corentin , connaissant bien Guipulp, ton compliment est très apprécié.

Deux bugs répertoriés sous FF à corriger pour ce we, et je prévois l'ajout d'un système de soumissions pour que chacun puisse proposer ses découvertes ou ses réalisations (évidemment ça passera par une validation, sélection d'un membre de la team, on veut continuer à vous offrir le meilleur en filtrant).


----------



## zep3 (18 Avril 2009)

Bon courage pour ton site de customisation, en espérant que tu continue avec le temps, tu verra il y aura des moments moins joyeux que d'autres.

Si tu as des questions niveau codage ou autres, fais moi signe.

Et pour un partenariat avec guipulp pareil, si on peut pas s'aider entre français


----------



## Zibiolo (18 Avril 2009)

Et hop, un CdB et un nouveau marque-page


----------



## Gor0n (18 Avril 2009)

zep3 a dit:


> Bon courage pour ton site de customisation, en espérant que tu continue avec le temps, tu verra il y aura des moments moins joyeux que d'autres.
> 
> Si tu as des questions niveau codage ou autres, fais moi signe.
> 
> Et pour un partenariat avec guipulp pareil, si on peut pas s'aider entre français


Merci Zep . Oui pas facile surtout le temps de régler les divers problèmes et demandes, et étant pour l'instant le seul codeur de la team, (de plus je ne me suis mis au codage web qu'en janvier, donc je fais avec mes maigres connaissances en apprenant sur le tas... vive wordpress d'ailleurs) j'ai donc un peu de mal. Merci pour la proposition d'aide, c'est très apprécié.

Pour un partenariat, je suis pour aussi , je suis clairement pour l'entraide, le but étant de partager la passion.


----------



## zep3 (19 Avril 2009)

Goron: Tu peux trouver ton site dans la partie liens, il ne te reste plus qu'as faire de meme 

Bon courage


----------



## Gor0n (20 Avril 2009)

Merci, c'est fait aussi de mon coté. 
Bon j'ai un peu travaillé dessus.
#Correction de bugs
#Ajout d'effets sur les boutons du menu
#Page about complétée

Prochaines étapes.
#Système de soumissions
#Classement par rating/download


----------



## .to (24 Avril 2009)

Design vraiment sympa 

Par contre rien ne se passe lorsque je clique sur le "i" dans les thumbnails. (FF 3.0.9)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Ça marche impeccablement sous Safari 4 bizarre


----------



## Gor0n (25 Avril 2009)

Oui le bug a été repéré, je ne vois pas trop d'où ça vient pour l'instant (enfin.. une légère idée), mais on est sur le coup.  Merci.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (1 Mai 2009)

Trés bon site bien fait et trés utile pour la custo de mon Macbook 
Merci mille fois


----------



## Gor0n (2 Mai 2009)

De rien  le tri par notes est ajouté, cliquez sur l'étoile pour voir le classement par meilleures notes.


----------



## Gor0n (3 Mai 2009)

S'il vous plaît, aidez iconpaper et diggez nous. 

New website : Customize your Mac and iPhone with iconpaper


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Tu as même de la pub sur MacGeneration, félicitations .


----------



## Gor0n (27 Mai 2009)

Merci 
Oui c'est vraiment sympa de la part de Florian d'avoir newsé iconpaper.


----------

